

Show HN: Formula 1 Lap Charts - davidor
http://davidor.github.io/formula1-lap-charts

======
jdietrich
Excellent work. Good to be reminded of Ricciardo's incredible drive in Abu
Dhabi.

A minor note: The page is broken for users of HTTPS Everywhere, because
several resources are loaded via URIs that specify the HTTP protocol. Chopping
off the scheme names in your script tag paths and using URIs in the form
"//domain.tld/script.js" should fix the problem.

~~~
rdc12
Ricciardo had an amazing season, I didn't think he was going to do much after
his time at Toro Rosso.

That race made me wish I could isolate two drivers, to compare Ricciardo and
Vettel.

~~~
christop
That would be a nice feature.

It's possible here, but unfortunately the pit stops aren't highlighted as in
the OP's version: [http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2014/11/23/ricciardo-beats-
vettel...](http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2014/11/23/ricciardo-beats-vettel-red-
bulls-fight-pits/)

------
christop
F1 Fanatic has been doing something very similar for several years now:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:www.f1fanatic.co.uk+"la...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:www.f1fanatic.co.uk+"lap+charts")

Though I guess their code isn't on GitHub :) The gap charts they have are nice
as well.

------
rdc12
Amazing seeing the chaos of some of the wet races, the early laps of Brazil
2012 is a pretty good example.

------
frik
Nice, it looks like a D3 reimplementation of the old official Formula1 Java
applet chart.

Are the F1 laps data available as API or as data dump on F1/FIA website?

~~~
davidor
I get the lap data from the Ergast web service:
[http://ergast.com/mrd/](http://ergast.com/mrd/)

------
crm114
Gosh those are pretty. Sort of reminds me of Pennant, that lovely baseball
stat app from a few years back.

------
jonah
Very neat!

I'd love to see accompanying commentary. For example, what happened in laps
5-6 of Abu Dhabi? Mass chaos.

~~~
bagnus
IIRC, They were routine pit stops

------
Saiyan1
I like it!

